# CEE Stecker: was bedeutet 6h



## grizzlyco (21 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
auf den meisten CEE steckern steht neben dem strom, der spannung, der frequenz auch noch 6h. was bedeutet das genau?

darf man den nur 6 std benutzen oder wie?


----------



## Daniel B (21 Dezember 2005)

Hallo , 
natürlich darfst du den Stecker auch länger benutzen , 
6h bedeutet bezogen auf eine Uhr das die Nase der Buchse /Stecker eingesteckt nach unten zeigt.
Somit gibt es verschiedene Codierungen von Drehstromanschlüßen 
in z.B verschiedenen Industrienetzen mit verschiedenen Spannungen oder Frequenzen.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## knabi (21 Dezember 2005)

Das stimmt noch nicht 100%ig, die Codiernase zeigt immer nach unten. Die Uhrzeitangabe meint die Stellung des Schutzleiterkontaktes gegenüber der auf 6h festgelegten Nase  :wink: .

Gruß Holger


----------



## MRT (22 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Ist doch eigentlich egal wohin der Schutzleiter steht oder?


----------



## argv_user (22 Dezember 2005)

Ich würde vemuten, dass in 6h Dosen auch nur 6h Stecker passen


----------



## smoe (22 Dezember 2005)

So egal ist das nicht! An eine 6h Steckdose passt nur ein 6h Stecker.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2005)

So ein Unsinn!
Selbstverständlich heißt 6h das der Stecker nur 6 Stunden am Tag
betrieben werden darf.
Im inneren des Steckers befindet sich eine Uhr - wird der Stecker länger als 
6h betrieben verdampft er selbstständig.

Allso einen 24h Stecker kaufen :wink: 

P.S. Die 24h Stecker sind aber sehr teuer - deshalb verwenden wir gar keine CEE Stecker. Bei uns werden die Kabel einfach miteinander verdrillt.
Das ging eingentlich bis jetzt auch immer gut - mal von den 7       verletzten im laufenden Jahr abgesehen.


----------



## kpeter (23 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Unsinn!
> Selbstverständlich heißt 6h das der Stecker nur 6 Stunden am Tag
> betrieben werden darf.
> Im inneren des Steckers befindet sich eine Uhr - wird der Stecker länger als
> ...



wenn man schon solchen unsinn schreibt sollte man sich doch auch anmelden damit man weis wer es ist


----------



## Kojote (23 Dezember 2005)

Das war ich....wer sonst :lol: 

Hatte mich nicht eingeloggt.
Aber lutich ist es doch.... :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Unsinn!
> Selbstverständlich heißt 6h das der Stecker nur 6 Stunden am Tag
> betrieben werden darf.
> Im inneren des Steckers befindet sich eine Uhr - wird der Stecker länger als
> ...



Was soll daran falsch sein?
 :roll:


----------

